# Nursing mama + vitamins = bright yellow baby pee?



## flyingspaghettimama (Dec 18, 2001)

Uh. Is that normal?

I just started taking vitamins again (low iron) and now not only is my pee neon yellow (stop me when you've heard too much), now the babe's is too.

Very odd or oddly normal?


----------



## GoddessKristie (Oct 31, 2006)

I can't say I know about the baby's pee, but yours is bright yellow because your body is not absorbing your vitamin. Try taking it with a big (16oz) glass of water and a tbs of peanut butter, or something else with a lot of fat. I take mine in the middle of my lunch or dinner. You need both fat and water in your body so it can use the vitamins (remember in school learning that some vitamins are fat soluble and some are water soluble-never thought that would come in handy!).
That should solve your pee issue, see how it does for the baby too.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

if you're taking a multivitamin that contains both iron and calcium, you'd be better off just buying an iron supplement. calcium inhibits the iron absorption (while vit C increases it).
multivitamins overall are sort of not worth it.


----------



## OhMel (Oct 16, 2002)

Hey Mama,

I'm pretty sure that's your body excreting excess vit B. I take mine with food and that still happens. I've never had it NOT happen. I wouldn't worry about unless you're taking an excessively high dose vitamin or showing other symptoms.


----------



## Molliejo (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OhMel* 
Hey Mama,

I'm pretty sure that's your body excreting excess vit B. I take mine with food and that still happens. I've never had it NOT happen. I wouldn't worry about unless you're taking an excessively high dose vitamin or showing other symptoms.

Yeah, this happens to me when I take my B vitamin supp.


----------

